# Cooling Pad for Laptop



## .jRay. (Jun 4, 2014)

I have a Lenovo Z580 and when i game on it it gets pretty hot because of the metal body and i'm looking forward to buy a new laptop cooling pad..

I have a budget of around *1.6K-1.7K*

and the areas that get particularly hot are these



Spoiler



*dl-web.dropbox.com/get/Public/20140604_203056.jpg?_subject_uid=95092920&w=AABWVWiQ_FjN4amGksJPEV21gEIMinumF3ut12lrATevbQ




I'm considering this one 

Deepcool Multi Core X6 - Deepcool: Flipkart.com


Reviews on FK seem good and i also checked some other reviews which also say it is good.
Should i go for it?
Also if you have any other suggestion please go ahead and tell me. Will buy it this week.


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 5, 2014)

Should i go for it? 

Also it is not available on flipkart anymore for 1.6k, the price is now 2k. 

The seller on snapdeal has 4.9/5 rating should i buy it from there?


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 5, 2014)

For that money you can build yourself an extremely powerful DIY cooler which is way more effective than any of these coolers. 
Trust me , they will not make significant difference other than providing a platform.
If you need serious cooling you have to rely on DIY .


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 5, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> For that money you can build yourself an extremely powerful DIY cooler which is way more effective than any of these coolers.
> Trust me , they will not make significant difference other than providing a platform.
> If you need serious cooling you have to rely on DIY .



I tried once but failed miserably. The fan was an old fan from my desktop and when i connected things it didn't work at all. So I'm gonna buy one for now.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 5, 2014)

PMed you...


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 5, 2014)

Just don't expect miracles from these!!!


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 5, 2014)

PMed you again...


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 5, 2014)

[MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION]

How do i build one before f'in up again? 
 [MENTION=139494]powerhoney[/MENTION]

Got it, thanks


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 5, 2014)

[MENTION=137438].jRay.[/MENTION]
I think [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] built one too!!!


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 5, 2014)

^ thanks.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 5, 2014)

I will pm you the procedure on weekend....I am overwhelmed by work until weekend.


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 5, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> I will pm you the procedure on weekend....I am overwhelmed by work until weekend.



Ok. Thanks.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 5, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> For that money you can build yourself an extremely powerful DIY cooler which is way more effective than any of these coolers.
> Trust me , they will not make significant difference other than providing a platform.
> If you need serious cooling you have to rely on DIY .



Wrong perception. I have multicore X8, it provides me enough cooling, very similar to X6. I have mentioned this earlier, there are a lot of variables which works with a laptop cooling pad regarding efficiency. In India, most goes against it, but that does not mean, coolermaster, deepcool are bunch of fools to releases products which do nothing. I'm using X8 for more than a year and it has provided me 5-10 Deg differences in load.

DIY is another story, it is basically a concept where one takes the fan size, speed and control absolutely customized. Which is nothing but fitting a bigger, faster fan underneath a laptop OR directly channelizing thermodynamically and actively cooled air inside the laptop. 

Pros- Cooler temp, definitely.

Cons-- You have to build one, wont be as portable as an off the shelf product, wont be as robustly built. 

You make a DIY cooler with the *same fans* , *same RPM *same mechanism with the *same price* and show me the temperature difference you get with a market unit. Trust me it will never be cooler because it has been done to death and the same parameters will work with it as well.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 5, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> I will pm you the procedure on weekend....I am overwhelmed by work until weekend.



why not post it here too. 
I'm also going to build one. 
it'd help many


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 5, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Wrong perception. I have multicore X8, it provides me enough cooling, very similar to X6. I have mentioned this earlier, there are a lot of variables which works with a laptop cooling pad regarding efficiency. In India, most goes against it, but that does not mean, coolermaster, deepcool are bunch of fools to releases products which do nothing. I'm using X8 for more than a year and it has provided me 5-10 Deg differences in load.
> 
> DIY is another story, it is basically a concept where one takes the fan size, speed and control absolutely customized. Which is nothing but fitting a bigger, faster fan underneath a laptop OR directly channelizing thermodynamically and actively cooled air inside the laptop.
> 
> ...



So ultimately is it worth 1.6-1.7k ?


----------



## seamon (Jun 5, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> So ultimately is it worth 1.6-1.7k ?



DIY-2x80(fans)+150(adapter)+your time = Rs.310+your time
Market-1.6-1.7k only.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 5, 2014)

seamon said:


> DIY-2x80(fans)+150(adapter)+your time = Rs.310+your time
> Market-1.6-1.7k only.



+1 to this... 
I would like to see the so-called 10 degree reduction in temperature!!!   Even an AC can't provide that much cooling... 
Lol!!!


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 5, 2014)

seamon said:


> DIY-2x80(fans)+150(adapter)+your time = Rs.310+your time
> Market-1.6-1.7k only.



Will try it soon. As soon as vacations  start


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 5, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> +1 to this...
> I would like to see the so-called 10 degree reduction in temperature!!!   Even an AC can't provide that much cooling...
> Lol!!!


an AC will certainly atleast reduce 10 degrees, depends on how the PC is kept and airflow ways. 

wonder if small compressors are available 
I would have tried making a small AC


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 5, 2014)

10° from cooler ? Seems far from possible. Plus once the laptop starts heating, it spreads everywhere, but the cooling doesn't kicks in everywhere. The whole body just feels hot.
 [MENTION=137438].jRay.[/MENTION] - A cooler most probably won't have any effect on metal body temp until the ambience temp is good enough.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 6, 2014)

I power my cooling pad fans by a power brick , ~19v. Go figure , how much fast they must be revolving. And the airflow compared to 5v fans powered by usb. go figure .
it really reduces 10-15c for my gpu.  ,proof already shared in forum various times and the cooler concept too.

you  need to go through seamon's thread. i posted some info there.

It's possible , but all you need is a good laptop cooler chassis , and stick in custom high power fans running ah high voltage. it'll work. It'll work even better when your laptop has vents beneath , and has no separate fans for GPU/CPU . 

PS : THe main reason , I use laptop cooler is to keep other components chilled , because I have a overclocked laptop. The GPU may sustain high temps , but not those components.
And a laptop cooler like the one I modified, keeps the entire body cool. If you don't believe , I can lend you one if you live in Delhi.


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 6, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> 10° from cooler ? Seems far from possible. Plus once the laptop starts heating, it spreads everywhere, but the cooling doesn't kicks in everywhere. The whole body just feels hot.
> [MENTION=137438].jRay.[/MENTION] - A cooler most probably won't have any effect on metal body temp until the ambience temp is good enough.



I've now ditched the idea of buying a new cooling pad. Looking forward to build one myself.




mastercool8695 said:


> an AC will certainly atleast reduce 10 degrees, depends on how the PC is kept and airflow ways.
> 
> wonder if small compressors are available
> I would have tried making a small AC



It really depends. When i stand in front of my ac with the laptop the components are cool and the body is chilled. 




Hrishi said:


> I power my cooling pad fans by a power brick , ~19v. Go figure , how much fast they must be revolving. And the airflow compared to 5v fans powered by usb. go figure .
> it really reduces 10-15c for my gpu.  ,proof already shared in forum various times and the cooler concept too.
> 
> you  need to go through seamon's thread. i posted some info there.
> ...




Thanks. I'll go through that thread in some time. 
But... 
19v source for the fans?? It must sound like an airport.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 6, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> I've now ditched the idea of buying a new cooling pad. Looking forward to build one myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ummmm.....yeah listen to the sound for yourself. I have a video posted there.


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 6, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> I have a Lenovo Z580 and when i game on it it gets pretty hot because of the metal body and i'm looking forward to buy a new laptop cooling pad..
> 
> I have a budget of around *1.6K-1.7K*
> 
> ...





Let me make things a bit more clear for you. I have myself owned 4 cooling pads till date,and let me assure you,none of the branded ones in absolutely stock conditions make any significant difference.All they do are
1.Keep HDD cooler.Easily shaves off 5-6 degrees when compared to keeping on elevated surface.
2.Shaves of 2-5 degrees max depending on cooling pad at idle.
3.At full load,my laptop still hits its maximum of 88'c,but with cooling pad,its rate of achieving it decreases a bit.

I have owned the following models till date-
1.Cooler Master E1-A great product with a HUGE 23CM fan,and best airflow in DC coolers. Have bought two of these till date. Price~Rs.1400.
2.Cooler Master Infinite EVO-A total crappy and worthless product. No cooling whatsoever. Price-1900
3.Cooler Master Storm SF-19- The best cooler money can buy. It literally chills the base of your laptop. Takes an extra AC adapter,and is the costliest. Bought from Ebay for Rs 4200. My bro currently uses this with his new Envy 15. 
4.Cooler Master U3-Most VFM in my opinion,has movable fans so that you may move fans closer to your vents. But it is not very mobility friendly. Rs2200 Has decent cooling too,but a bit inferior to Cooler Master E1.

I have also used Multicore X8 which my friend has,makes a constant humming sound with no perceivable cooling.
My advice to you would be to Firstly clean your laptop's internals,and apply a fresh thermal paste. Its quite easy with Lenovo's. Nothing can beat that one. That in my opinion should solve your problem to 90%. Also check for any software errors/malwares. And then avoid using laptop on bed/soft surfaces. Using these procedures,I was able to tame my DV6 which is known as a heat monster. You have a Lenovo which is not known to heat much.


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 7, 2014)

swiftshashi said:


> Let me make things a bit more clear for you. I have myself owned 4 cooling pads till date,and let me assure you,none of the branded ones in absolutely stock conditions make any significant difference.All they do are
> 1.Keep HDD cooler.Easily shaves off 5-6 degrees when compared to keeping on elevated surface.
> 2.Shaves of 2-5 degrees max depending on cooling pad at idle.
> 3.At full load,my laptop still hits its maximum of 88'c,but with cooling pad,its rate of achieving it decreases a bit.
> ...



Thanks for this.

Yes it doesn't heat much. Normally it is around 50°C and have never measured it on load. It's just the metal body that feels hot.


----------



## seamon (Jun 7, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> Thanks for this.
> 
> Yes it doesn't heat much. Normally it is around 50°C and have never measured it on load. It's just the metal body that feels hot.



The metal chassis will always feel hot even with cooler. I was thinking of building a palm rest cooler but haven't found time for that yet.


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 7, 2014)

seamon said:


> The metal chassis will always feel hot even with cooler. I was thinking of building a palm rest cooler but haven't found time for that yet.



Can you tell me how to make the body for the cooler. I want it to be sturdy and it should absorb vibrations from the fan if any.


----------



## seamon (Jun 7, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> Can you tell me how to make the body for the cooler. I want it to be sturdy and it should absorb vibrations from the fan if any.



Ask [MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION] for body. He made a much better body than me. Meanwhile I am upto something.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 7, 2014)

seamon said:


> Ask [MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION] for body. He made a much better body than me. Meanwhile I am upto something.



Am curious... What are you up to??? :-/


----------



## seamon (Jun 7, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Am curious... What are you up to??? :-/



(Classified)


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 7, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> Can you tell me how to make the body for the cooler. I want it to be sturdy and it should absorb vibrations from the fan if any.





seamon said:


> Ask [MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION] for body. He made a much better body than me. Meanwhile I am upto something.



You can either buy an el-cheapo laptop cooler from market , which shouldn't cost you more than 300-400 bucks.
This is to because , they will have a firm plastic body , which will be durable and sturdy along with the various angles you can have for the laptop stand.

I went to Nehru palace in Delhi , and picked a replica of one of cooler master's cooler , which allows me to pack at least four 80mm fans easily. It cost me just 300rs.
*www.dvhardware.net/news/2010/cooler_master_ergostand.jpg
This has ample room to fit many fans.
So , in short WIM is that buy a cheap chassis from market which has ample room and if possible a variable angle stand.

After that , you have to make adjustment into the cooler's body. 
1.First of all replace the stock fan from it , since it's of no use as such. I.E. if you'll power them with higher voltage they'll smoke out.
So remove the stock fan , 

2.and now , according to the vents beneath your laptop , and the areas where heat generation is high , lock those 80-120mm fans that you have . I would suggest you to drill holes, or use hard glue like fevi-kwick , to place those fans firmly.

3.Now , after you have placed all the fans accordingly , you have to take a sharp knife, razor and cut large opening for the inlet vents , so those fans can draw as much air as possible. 
I would suggest you that cut as much plastic from beneath those fan blades as much possible. Just make sure , you leave the plastic part intact to which the fans are connected.

4.After doing all this , connect you fan wires accordingly. I.E. if you want all of them to function as air-blowers then add them in that way. If , you want some of them in exhaust mode to throw hot air out ,( in case if you have an exhaust vent beneath you laptop , which is rare.) then put them in exhaust mode.

5.Now , after connecting all the wires , properly.You have to use a manual switch ( buy a switch from market ) and place it in the path.       Fans--------/switch/.-------owerSource

This is to ensure that you just have to turn off the witch , in case if you want a silent environment and don't want to do performance intensive tasks on laptop.

6.Now , depending on the ratings of your fans , ( most of them are 12v fans.) , use a powerful adapter.
I am currently using a laptop power brick , which I bought for 250bucks from market , ( you can borrow it from somehow , whose laptop has gone kaput.)
It provides a steady 19v supply , to four 80mm 12v fans connected in parallel. Most of them run at 2000rpm at 12v , but at 19v , then go somewhere around 3000-3500rpm,
Providing higher power supply can damage your fans , but mine has been running like 24x7 most of the time , from past an year at least. Since , my laptop always is busy in doing something or the other.
Only the power brick had gone kaput few months back , other than that everything is stable.

7.I would also suggest you to use a rheostat/voltage regulator in the path as this will help you control the speed of the fan , just in case if you need lesser cooling and quieter environment at times.

Most, important thing is to ensure that fans are placed properly , and they have good openings fro air-intake and , must be running at high speed.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

In case , if you don't want to buy a cooler chassis from market , then you can use the box/carton ( the laptop carton/box which you got when you bought the laptop.)
Stick the fans accordingly , and cut the vents properly. Join wires , properly.


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 7, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> You can either buy an el-cheapo laptop cooler from market , which shouldn't cost you more than 300-400 bucks.
> This is to because , they will have a firm plastic body , which will be durable and sturdy along with the various angles you can have for the laptop stand.
> 
> I went to Nehru palace in Delhi , and picked a replica of one of cooler master's cooler , which allows me to pack at least four 80mm fans easily. It cost me just 300rs.
> ...




Wow. thanks for the tutorial. 

Cant wait to build it.


----------

